# Weekly competition 2008-49



## AvGalen (Dec 3, 2008)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 D2 R' F2 U' R D R' F R' U2 F2 L' D R2 F D B' U B2 R' F' D' R U
*2. *B' R D' B' D F U' L' F2 L2 B2 L F R' U2 L2 B2 U' B L' B2 D R B2 U2
*3. *F R' D R U2 R' U F2 U R F' U B2 R2 F2 D L' B2 U' L U F2 D B L
*4. *F' L D' L U' F U2 F' R' B D B2 R' D' L2 U2 R' B2 R2 U' L B' L2 B D'
*5. *D L' U B2 U B U' L F' U' B2 D B R2 B' U' R' F2 L D' R2 B R F' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L U2 B2 R B2 L' D2 U2 L' D2 L F' D' R2 U B' F2 R U2 B2 L (21f)
*2. *U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B' L2 B L2 F' L' B2 D L' (21f)
*3. *U' R2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 L' B L' R' D2 F L' (19f)
*4. *R B2 D2 B2 D2 L B2 R' U2 L2 B2 U2 F' L' U' R2 B' U' R' D' B' (21f)
*5. *B2 U F2 D L2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 R D2 R D' U' F' U2 F' R' F U' (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *R2 B' F2 R' D2 B2 Fw D2 Uw U' Rw' B2 Uw' L' D' Uw2 U2 B2 Fw2 F' L2 Uw' Rw' R2 Fw2 D2 Rw' R2 Uw' Rw' B2 R' B2 F2 U Rw' R D2 Uw' U
*2. *Uw2 U B2 D F2 Rw2 D Fw' L2 R U Fw2 Uw' B2 F' Rw2 Fw2 U' B Fw' F' L' R' Fw' D U B D' Fw' R' F D2 Uw L' R D B Fw' L' U'
*3. *Rw2 F D Uw' U2 F' L Rw2 R2 D F Rw' R2 Uw2 F Uw' L2 Rw F' R' D2 Uw' Fw2 U B' Fw' L2 Uw' U' B Fw' R Uw2 L' Rw Fw' L D2 U' B2
*4. *Rw' Uw' U' Fw' Rw2 F' D F L D Fw2 D B Fw2 L' Rw Uw' L' Rw2 Uw L' Rw2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 R2 F2 Rw2 U B2 Fw2 F Rw2 D2 L' B' Uw' U' Fw2 F2
*5. *D L' Rw D' Uw U B' Fw L' Rw2 Uw' U' F2 Rw' R Fw' Uw U B' Fw F2 Rw2 Fw' D' Fw' F2 D' Rw B' Rw' B' R Uw2 B' Fw L Rw R2 U2 F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw Bw' F' Lw Uw L2 D' Bw Fw2 F' D2 Rw F2 Uw' L Lw D' Dw2 Uw' U2 L2 Rw' D' Dw' Rw Dw Bw2 Uw2 F L Lw' Fw R2 B' L2 Lw Uw2 L' D' B2 L' U2 B Bw Fw' F' Dw' U2 F Uw2 F' L2 B Bw2 Fw Lw Rw B' F Uw
*2. *Uw R' D2 B Dw' Bw Fw U2 Fw2 L2 Rw R' Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 Dw' Rw' B2 Bw2 Fw2 F2 D2 Lw' B' F Uw' F Dw' Bw2 Uw' Bw' Uw2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 R D Dw' Uw U Bw' F2 L2 Lw2 R2 F Dw Fw Dw2 Bw2 F Lw' Rw' R' Fw F2 Lw2 B R' B2
*3. *D' Dw' Uw' U2 Fw2 Lw Bw F Dw' Bw2 Fw' Lw2 Uw B Fw2 D2 Dw R2 U' Lw' Bw' Fw Lw2 B' R2 Uw' U Bw Dw' Bw' Fw2 F L Rw B' Bw' Fw2 L' F U2 L R D2 Lw D Dw2 Fw D' Bw2 R2 Dw' F2 L Lw Rw R' B2 Bw2 Lw2 Uw2
*4. *Uw Rw R2 D' U2 Bw2 F Rw B' Uw2 R2 Dw' Bw L' Fw2 Uw B2 Fw2 Lw2 R2 U Bw D' Rw2 B Bw Uw L' Rw Bw Fw2 F2 Dw' Uw' Rw D' Uw U L Lw2 Rw R D Uw B Fw' R2 Dw' Uw2 B Rw2 Uw F2 Lw F2 U2 Rw R' Dw' Uw2
*5. *D2 Rw R' Bw2 Lw' Uw F2 D2 Dw U Bw' L' Bw L2 Rw2 Uw' R2 Fw F2 Rw B' Dw' F' D' U R F' Dw L2 U2 Fw2 D U Lw Rw' D Dw Uw2 U2 Rw U Rw Uw' L2 F' Dw' B2 Dw R D' Uw' B2 L' Lw Rw2 R2 U2 Lw2 Rw2 R'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F 3R2 2R R 3F 2F F D' L2 2F 2L 2R2 F 2R2 R2 2F2 2R 2D 3U 2B 3U' 2B2 2L D B 2D2 B 2B' L 2F2 F2 D' R 2F2 L2 2L' B 2R2 B' 3R' 2F' U B 3F2 2F' F' R2 B2 2U 3F2 F' L 2B 3F2 2F L2 2B 2F 2U' L2 3R D2 2B 2D2 B' 2B 3U' B D' 3U2 3F' 2U 2B2 2R' 2U' B 2D' 3U' U2 2B2
*2. *3F' 3R 2R R' 2B' D2 2D U 3R2 3U U2 L' B2 L2 3R' 2R' 3U2 B F 3R' 2B L' R2 U B' L' 3R2 2R R' 3F 2F2 2L' U' R2 2D 2B2 2R2 D' 3U' R 2B' 2L' 2B2 2F F' D2 2D 3U' 2U' U 3R' U' L 2L' 3R' R 3F2 3R' 3U2 B2 2F' 2L2 D' 3U2 3F2 2U' U2 2L2 3R' U 2R B 2R' 3U' 2F2 L 2L' R2 2F 3R'
*3. *2L 2D 2L' D2 2U 3F 2D2 U' F2 L2 2R2 2F F' 3U' 2L2 B2 2F' R F2 3R' U2 2L2 2R' 2F' 3U 2R F' 2R' 2B' 3F2 2L R' 3U2 R 3U' U B' 2F' 3U' L' 2L 2R' R2 U' L' U2 B' L2 2L R2 D 3U' 2U2 R 3F2 U' 2L2 3U 3F 2F2 U' 3R 2F' 2L2 2B 2D' L2 2R2 2B' 3F2 3U2 2L D2 2R' 2B2 2F' L 2L2 2D' 2L'
*4. *2D' 2B2 2F F D 3U2 L2 3R2 2R B' 2U' U L2 D2 U2 2L' 3R' 2R 3U U2 2B2 2F' 2D2 3U2 L2 2D2 2L 3F F' 3R' 2U 2B2 3R' B' L2 2D 3U 2L 3F 2F2 2L 2B2 R2 2D' 2F 2D B R' 2D2 2L2 F D2 3U F R2 U' B 2D B F2 3R 2R 3F2 D2 2D U' L 2L 3R' R2 B 3F2 2L D2 2D2 U 3R2 2D2 2B2 3F
*5. *D' B2 2B2 3F2 2F2 2L D 2U' 2B2 2F' 2L' 2U2 2L' D 3U 2U2 U B 3F 2L2 R' B' L B2 D F2 3U2 2U' 3F2 3R 2D U2 L' 3R R2 3F2 D' 3F' D' 2L' 3R' 3F 2U2 L2 2R F L F' D L2 R2 3U2 U' L' 2L2 3R2 2R2 R 2D2 U 2B 2R2 2B2 2L2 2B 3F2 D2 U' 2R2 2U' R2 2F' U2 2F2 L 2L' 3R R' 2D2 U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B 3F' 2F2 3D' 2L' 3L 3R' 2R2 R2 U' 2F 3R2 2B D' 3D U2 2B 2F' L2 2R 3B2 2F 3U2 2U' 3F F' 3L2 2F 3U' U2 3L B' 3F' 3U L D U2 F' L 2L 2R2 R B2 2F2 2D2 3L' 2D' 2L' 2U' 3F' R' B 3F' 2R 3U' U' 2R' 2F' 3D2 2U2 3L2 2R' R' B2 3B' 3F 2R 2B 3D' 2U 2B' 3F F 3U2 2B 3F2 2R2 R 3U2 3F2 U' 2L2 3U2 3B U L' D2 L2 3R2 R2 D' 2U' F2 3D' 2F 3U2 3R2 2U2 L' F
*2. *3D2 B' D' 3D 2U2 B2 2R 2F' 2L 2U2 2R D2 2B 3B2 L F 3R' F2 3R2 F2 2U' F D 3U 2U' 2B F' U2 2L' 3L2 R' 3B' 3D2 2U' F 2U 3R' B 2B' F2 3U2 L2 R 3F 2D2 3D B 2B 2F2 2R2 2D' 2F2 2R2 U2 3B 2D' U 2B' 3B' 2F F2 U' 2R2 F' 2U2 U 3B' F2 2D' U 2B' 3B R B2 R' B' 2B 2F2 F' D2 2R2 R2 B' 2F2 D2 U2 R' 2D2 2B2 2L' 3L' 2R2 3U 3F2 F 3U 2F 3U2 3L' B
*3. *2B F2 3D' R2 3D' 2L' 2F' 2R 2D2 2U L' 2L' 3U' 3R 2D L 2L' 3L2 3B F' D 3L2 R 3B' 3R' 3U2 3F U2 2L2 2B' D L' 2L' 3L' 3R 2R' U' 3B' 3U2 F2 2U 2L2 2R2 D' 2U' 3L' 2D2 3F 3D F' 2U2 3B 3U2 3R 2F2 3R2 D' 2F' F2 D2 3D 2F' D 2D' 3D 2L' 3L' R' 3U2 3L2 D2 3U2 2U2 L 2L2 3L2 B2 3D2 F' L 2L' 3D' 3U 3F2 3R2 3B' 2F2 3U' L 3F' R2 3B' D2 2D2 3B2 L2 2L' 3R2 R' 2B'
*4. *D2 2D' U 3B 3D2 3F 3L 3F2 2F 2R2 3B2 L2 2L R B2 2B 2F' 2D2 F' 2L' D' 2D2 2U' 2B 3B 3F2 L 2L' 3L2 3R 2R R 2F' 2L2 2D' U' 3B2 F' L2 2L' 2F 3R2 D2 3U2 B 2F2 F 2D2 2B2 F2 2L' 3F L 2L2 3L' 2U' 2L2 R2 B2 D2 B D' L D 2D' R' 2U R2 3D' F 3R' 2F' L' 2R2 B R2 D2 U' L2 2R D' 2U U' L2 F' 2D' 3D F' 2D B' 3B' 3F 2F' D 3D' B 2D2 U' 3B' L'
*5. *3R2 3U U2 B D' 2D' 3D 3U F' D2 3U2 2U 3F 3D B' L' D 2D' 3U' 2B2 3B 3F 2F2 3L' 2F L2 2R' 3F 2F' F 2U' 3B' 3U B D L2 B' U2 3B L 3D 3L 3R2 R2 D2 3R' D 2D 3U2 2U' R2 2U2 2B 3F' 2L 3R 3F2 2F2 D' 3R2 2R R B 3U2 B2 2B2 L2 2F 2L 2F2 F2 R' 3B2 L D2 L B2 2B' U 3R D' 3U' 2U L2 2L2 3R' B2 F2 3L 2D2 3U' U 3B 2R2 R 3B' L' 3R2 2R' 2U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' R' U F D F' L2 B' U L D L' B2 L' F' R2 B R' B R' D B' U L2 B'
*2. *R' D L U B2 R' D L B2 R D2 F U2 B' L2 F R U R' F2 L F2 D2 L2 B
*3. *D2 F' U' F L' B2 R U' L2 F L U L F R' D' B' L2 D B2 D' F R' B' L2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 D' F' L R U' L D B' D F2 (20f)
*2. *F2 L2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 D F2 D' R2 B R' B' F2 L' D' R' B2 R2 U2 (21f)
*3. *D' L2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 U L D B U B2 R' F U L2 B' L2 (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B L Rw2 R' Uw2 L' Uw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Fw' Uw Rw2 Fw F2 D' U Fw2 D' Uw2 L2 U2 Rw' D Uw Fw2 L R Uw2 U B' R D2 U B' L' Fw' L2 Rw R'
*2. *B2 Rw2 F' R' Fw' Rw2 B2 Rw B Rw R2 Fw2 R' D2 L' Rw' B2 R D U' L Rw' R2 B2 Fw2 F' L' F' D' Uw2 Rw B Fw2 F' Uw2 U' B2 L2 Rw' R'
*3. *U2 R2 Uw U' B2 R B D' U B2 U' L2 B F2 U B' L R B' Fw2 F' L2 R D' Fw2 R2 D' Fw' F' L2 Rw2 R2 B2 L' B2 L R' B' D2 B'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 Bw' Lw' R' Bw' Lw' B2 Bw2 Fw2 F' L' Bw' Fw L' B2 R' Fw2 Dw2 Rw' R' Fw L' Dw' U2 Rw R2 D Uw' R Fw2 Lw Dw' B' Uw2 Rw' Bw' Uw2 U2 B' L2 D' Uw' U F' Dw2 Uw2 U B' Fw' D' U Bw U' L' Rw B2 D Dw' Uw' U2
*2. *Dw2 B' U2 Bw' U' L2 Uw' Lw' R B' Bw' Lw2 R' Dw2 U2 Rw B D' Uw' Bw Lw2 Fw Uw2 F2 Rw Uw Rw2 F' Rw Dw' Fw' Lw R' Dw2 L Bw Lw' Dw2 Rw2 U Lw2 Dw L Lw2 U Rw2 D Uw' Lw' Uw' B2 Rw2 Bw2 D2 L' Rw Bw' Fw U' Lw
*3. *D Bw Dw' Uw B Lw Fw Lw R F Dw' Bw D Dw2 Uw' U R' D L2 Bw' Fw2 F' D Dw L Rw B' F D2 B2 Uw L Rw Uw U' R D2 U L D R Uw2 U' Lw D U L F' U2 R' F2 Lw2 B Bw' Fw2 F2 L' F Lw2 R'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *2L2 2R2 R 2F' 3R2 2B F U L2 3U' L2 3U B2 2B 2U' 2L' R U' 2F2 R 3F2 2L 2B' 3R 2F' 3U' B2 D F2 L' 2L D 2D2 2U' 2F2 3R' F' 2R2 F 2U U' L2 3R' R' 3U L' B2 D2 L R' D' R' 3F L2 2R2 F2 2L2 2R 2D2 U' 2B' 2F2 D' 3U' 2U' U' 2F' D' U' 2B2 D' 2B2 2F 2R 3F2 2L2 3R' 2R2 U' 2F2
*2. *3U' U' 2R' D2 2L2 U' L2 3R 2R' 3U' U' L2 R2 2D2 L' D' U 2R2 3F' 2U2 3F F' 2L' 3R 2D L2 2D 2F' L U' R2 F L' 2L' 2R' R' B' 2B2 3F' R 3U2 U' L2 2D2 R 2D 2U 3F2 L' B' 2B 2D' 3R U L' 2B2 3F' 2L2 B 2B' F' D' L B 2L 2D 3U 2U U F2 2L R2 2U' U 2B' 2F D2 2D2 3F2 2R'
*3. *2D' 2L 3R' 2R2 R2 B' L' 2L2 3R' 2F2 2U 2L' 2R R 2B' D 2D 2U 2B2 2U' B' R 2D' U 3R' 2R2 2U B 2B2 3F' 2D U 3F' 2U 3R' 2R2 D2 L 2U L2 3R' D 3U' 2U' U B' 2B' D2 L2 R' D 3R2 2R R 2F2 3R2 B' 3F 2D U 2F F' 3U2 R2 2U2 B 2F U L2 3R2 R' B2 3U B' 2B2 F2 L' 3R' 2R R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *3R2 D2 3D2 3U' 2R2 D' 3D2 F2 3R' 2R2 2D' 3U' U' 3F U2 2B 2F2 R B2 3L2 D2 3D' 2B 2L' R2 3B2 3R2 2R' 2B' F 2L 2B' 3D 2B' 2L2 3L 3U' 3R2 D2 2R' 3U 2B' 3B 3L' 3B F U2 L2 R2 B 2B 3B2 F2 3R2 D 3F 3L' 2R 2D' 2U 3L' 2R2 D2 3B' L' 2D2 2U 2F 2L' 3R2 2B2 3B 3F' 2F F 2D 3R U2 3B 2D 3U U' F L' 2D2 3D2 U2 L2 U 3B 2L F2 L 2L' F 3U 3B2 F' R2 U2
*2. *D' B2 3L U2 B2 3U2 2L2 2D' 3D 3U2 2U 2R2 2F F2 3R 3F' 3U B 3F 2F' 3U 2U' 3L D2 L 2R2 D 2L' 3R R' 2U L2 3L2 3R 2U 2B2 R' 2B' 2F 2D' B' 2F' D' L' 3L B' D' 3B2 2D2 R' 2U' U' 3L' 3D2 3L2 3F' 3L' 3R2 2R' 3D' R 2U' U2 2B2 D 3D2 3U' 3R' 2B' D' 3B 3U B 2F2 L2 2D' 3U' L 2R' 3B' 3F 2F L2 3R B2 2B' L2 B' L' D 2D2 3D' 2U2 2F' 2L' 2D U L2 3R F
*3. *2U 3L2 2F2 2L 2F' L 2L 3L2 3R2 2R2 R 2U U 2B 3R2 3B2 D' 2L R' D 2B' 3B2 3F2 2F F' 3L2 U 2L' R' B2 2L' B2 2B2 3R2 R U2 3L 3R 2F2 D 2F L2 2L' 3L' 2F 3U F D2 3B' 2D 3D 2F' U' 2F 2L2 3B2 U 3L2 3R' R 3D 2U' 3R' 3U' B2 3F L 3R 3F' U' 2B2 3B 3F' 2F2 F L 2B2 2U 2F2 D' U 2B 2L2 3R2 R2 U 2F 3U 3B2 3F' 2R D 2D 3D2 2U2 2L' 2F 2U U' 3L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U2 B2 D B2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F' U' L' U' L2 R B U F R2 (21f)
*2. *L2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 L D2 U2 R' U' B D' L' F L2 D' F' D' F R2 (21f)
*3. *D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 U F' L2 U' L' F L' F2 D B' (21f)
*4. *B2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 U F2 U2 L' B D B2 L F2 D2 F U2 F' L' U (21f)
*5. *B2 R U2 F2 L' B2 L U2 L2 U2 R2 U L D2 F L' U' B F2 R U2 (21f)
*6. *F2 U' F2 U R2 B2 D R2 D' F2 U' B L' D F' R' B U B2 L' U (21f)
*7. *B' L2 B R2 D2 F' U2 B2 L2 R' U' F2 D2 L' B' D2 F2 L' B' U (20f)
*8. *F2 D2 B2 F' L2 B R2 D2 B L2 F L' D2 L2 B U R D' B U B2 (21f)
*9. *U R2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 U' B' U' R B' U' L U L2 F (20f)
*10. *R2 D U2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 F2 U' L2 R' U2 F' U2 B' R' U2 B L' D (21f)
*11. *R' U2 L2 D2 B2 R' U2 L' F2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 R F L D2 L' U R' (21f)
*12. *B L2 B' L2 D2 F U2 R2 U2 F' L D F U' F L B' L D B F (21f)
*13. *R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R U B D F D2 F' R' B2 (21f)
*14. *U2 F2 L U2 F2 R2 B2 R U2 L B2 L' B U' B2 D2 B' F' U' R2 U2 (21f)
*15. *F2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 L U R' F' R F' U' B R F (20f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 F2 R' U2 L U2 L B2 R F2 R D' F' U' B2 L R F' U2 F2 D2 (21f)
*2. *D2 R F2 L U2 R B2 R' U' F R' D' L2 R' B F2 R B L2 R (20f)
*3. *D2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 B' L2 U' R D' L' U L2 B2 R B' R (21f)
*4. *L B2 U2 B2 D2 R B2 R' U' B' L' F' U L' R D F U2 F' (19f)
*5. *U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L F2 R' U' F2 D' F' R' D U' B L F' R (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 F' L2 B' U2 F L D' R F' R2 U2 B' F' D2 U (21f)
*2. *D2 R2 U' F2 U B2 D' L2 D R2 U2 B' D' L' B' F2 R D B' L F' (21f)
*3. *D R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 B D' L2 B R2 D' U R' U2 (21f)
*4. *D2 B2 R F2 L B2 L' F2 D2 R D B' D F2 U L' F2 L F L2 U' (21f)
*5. *D2 L2 U' R2 U R2 F2 D' F2 D2 R' F U2 L U2 F2 L' U2 R D2 R' (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 F2 R' F2 R D2 L' F2 U2 F R U' L' F' D L B' L' F' R' (20f)
*2. *R2 F2 D' U F2 R2 D' F2 D L2 U R' D F' U2 L2 B' R U L' F' (21f)
*3. *U2 L' B2 F2 L' F2 R F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U' B F2 U' R B U B L2 (21f)
*4. *L2 R2 B2 F' R2 B2 L2 F' L2 B D2 R F' D' L2 B' L2 D2 R' U L' (21f)
*5. *R' B2 R F2 U2 R' D2 R D2 R U R B2 D2 R' F' D U R' F L' (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 L2 B L2 U2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F' R D2 L U' F L B' U F2 (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *F' L2 Rw2 R2 D' F2 Rw' D U' L R Uw2 Rw R2 B2 F L2 Rw' U' L' Rw2 D' Rw2 D2 Uw' L' B2 L R' Uw' B Fw2 F2 D2 L Rw R Uw2 B Uw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *L2 F U' B D' F2 L F D2 B2 L F2 U' F L' B2 D' L F' L' U B' D' B U
*3. *R2 B2 U2 L' R2 F2 L U2 R' D2 U2 F' U' B F' D2 R' U L' B2 U' (21f)
*4. *L2 R2 Uw2 U' Rw D2 B Rw B' Uw' U B' U2 R' F2 Rw' D2 U L' D2 Uw2 U Rw D Uw' U' F' L2 B2 Fw' F' Uw2 Fw2 D Uw U' Rw' B2 Uw' Fw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 D2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 U' L F2 R' F D R F2 U' B2 R' U2 F' D R B' U' R2
*3. *B U2 L2 F D2 U2 F L2 F R2 B' R D U' L' B' R2 B' L2 D2 U2 (21f)
*4. *L2 Rw R U Fw2 D' Uw' F' Uw2 Rw B R' B2 Fw' L2 B' Rw2 D' Uw U2 L' B L' D2 B' Fw2 Uw' F L2 U2 L' Rw' R2 D' F2 Rw2 D' L B L'
*5. *Lw2 Uw L F2 Uw' U' Bw F2 U Lw2 F2 L D' Uw2 Rw' R' D U Lw' B' Bw' Fw' F2 Lw2 U2 F R' U2 Fw' Lw2 D Bw2 Dw R' Bw2 Lw Bw' L' Lw' B' U' B' L' Lw Rw2 U2 B2 Fw2 L' U' L2 U R Dw2 Bw' F D2 L Lw R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *L B L B U2 L F' U' B' R' U2 L2 B2 L B' D2 B R B U L2 B2 L' F' L
*3. *U' R2 D' F2 D U L2 R2 U F L' D R' B' L2 U L' B' R D2 (20f)
*4. *Fw' Uw2 Fw' L R' Uw2 Rw2 R' D Rw Fw2 Rw R D2 Uw2 R' F2 L2 F' U2 L Rw2 R2 B' Fw F D2 F L' Fw' F' U Fw' F2 L2 Rw2 R2 F' Uw U'
*5. *Lw Bw Fw2 F Rw Dw' Fw2 L F2 Rw2 F Uw' Bw F' Rw2 Fw2 U F2 R' Bw' Lw' F' R2 Bw L' R D Rw2 R B2 Bw Fw2 F Uw' Rw B Bw Fw Lw2 Dw2 Bw U B' Dw2 L2 Fw' Rw2 B2 Bw' Fw Uw' Bw2 F L' F2 Uw L2 Lw2 Rw2 R'
*6. *L2 B 3F 3U 2F D' 2D' 3U 2U2 U 2B' 2F' D' F R 2D L2 3R2 2R2 B2 3U U 3F' 2U2 3F2 3R' R 2F2 3R' D' L' 2B2 2U' L 2R2 2B 2F' 2R B' 3R' R2 2F' D 2R R 2U B' 2U2 L2 3U' 2U' 3R B' 2U' B 2B 3R' D' 3R 3F 2L R2 3U2 2U' L D' 2L B2 D' U2 F 2D 2L2 U' F' 2U' 2B 2D' U' 2L'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *U2 L' F' U F2 D2 R' U F' L D R2 F2 R D F U' R' U2 F2 U' R' B L2 U'
*3. *F2 D' R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 R D' L' B R F U B' R' B2 R2 (21f)
*4. *U L2 Rw R2 F' R' Uw2 Fw U2 R2 D2 F Rw' B' U' Fw Uw2 Rw' D' Rw2 R' F' Rw' U' R B Fw' D L' Rw2 R Uw B2 Fw U B2 U B Fw2 Uw2
*5. *Fw' Rw Dw2 Rw' F' Dw2 U' L' Lw D2 Lw R' D' Dw' Lw U' B' F2 Dw U2 L Lw Rw' R2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 U' Rw Fw2 F L' B2 R Uw2 Fw' F2 L2 Lw' Rw2 U2 Bw' R Fw2 D Rw' B2 Bw2 L2 U R2 D Rw Fw' Lw' Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw' F2
*6. *2U L' 2R R2 D' 3U' R' D' 2D' B2 R2 B 2B 3F 2F F2 2U' 2R2 R 2D2 3U2 L' 2B' L 3R 2R R 2U L 2L' 3R B 2F' 2L' 2B 3U2 2B' 2D2 U' 2F' 2R R' D' R2 F' 3U' 2U' 2L B2 3U2 3F' U2 2R D2 2F R' F' L 2L2 3R' 3F D2 3U' 2L2 2U2 B2 2L2 3R B2 L 2L' 3R' 2R' R2 2U2 U' 2R2 D2 2U 2B
*7. *B 2U2 2B2 3F 2R2 2D2 B L' 2R' 3D 2F R2 D 3U2 U 3B' 3F2 2F F L2 2L2 3R R B' 3U2 3R2 2U 3B2 2L' D2 2D2 3D 3R2 3F2 D' 3U2 R 2F' 2D' 3B' 3F' 3R2 2D' 3U 3R 3B2 3F 3R2 B2 2B2 3B2 3R' 2B' 2R 2U 2B' 3B2 F2 D2 L2 3L2 3R2 2R' R 2U' 2L 2R2 3D 3U' U B 3B 2R' R2 3B' 3U' 2B2 2F 3D' 2F 2U' 3B2 2D 2L2 D 2U2 R2 3B2 2R2 F2 3R' 2D2 2B' 3D' 2U' L2 2R 3B2 3F2 2U

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=5 / dUdU u=-1,d=-1 / ddUU u=-1,d=-3 / UdUd u=-5,d=1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-5 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=0 / dUdU u=3,d=-3 / ddUU u=4,d=3 / UdUd u=5,d=-5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-2 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=2,d=-3 / ddUU u=3,d=0 / UdUd u=1,d=4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-3 / dUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=6,d=-1 / ddUU u=1,d=6 / UdUd u=1,d=5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=2 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=5 / dUdU u=3,d=2 / ddUU u=0,d=0 / UdUd u=-5,d=3 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / ddUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *r' u' U L' U' L' U R U' L' B L U' L' B U R' L U' B R' B' U' B' L 
*2. *l r b u' U L' B L B' R' B U' B L B R' L' R U' R U B U' B' R 
*3. *r' u B' R L' U B R L' U' L' B' L B R' U L U B' U' R B U' L R' 
*4. *b' u B U' B R U R B L' B R' L' U' B L U' B R U' B R U' R' L' 
*5. *l' r' b' U' L' B L' U' B U L U B R' U R' U B L R' B' L' R L' R' 

*Square-1*
*1. * (4,6) (3,-4) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,2) (0,3) (-5,0) (-4,5) (2,4) (6,2) (-4,0) (0,1) (5,5) (0,3) (-3,3) 
*2. * (-5,6) (3,3) (0,5) (0,3) (-3,1) (0,5) (-5,3) (4,0) (6,0) (0,1) (0,4) (2,4) (-4,2) (-4,4) (0,2) (0,2) (0,4)
*3. * (4,-3) (3,-4) (6,3) (-2,3) (2,2) (0,1) (1,0) (2,5) (-2,0) (2,0) (-1,0) (0,3) (1,0) (0,2) (4,2) (5,2) 
*4. * (3,0) (3,3) (-5,4) (0,2) (4,0) (6,0) (-4,2) (2,4) (2,0) (-4,0) (2,5) (5,0) (2,0) (0,5) (0,5) (0,4) (-2,0) (2,0)
*5. * (-2,5) (3,6) (-2,3) (5,3) (3,3) (0,3) (3,3) (6,2) (-2,0) (0,3) (3,0) (0,5) (2,2) (4,0) (-4,2) (0,2)


----------



## ConnorCuber (Dec 3, 2008)

2x2:
1.	4.56
2.	(4.34) 
3.	4.55
4.	4.64
5.	(5.83)

=4.58


----------



## Crickets (Dec 3, 2008)

*Magic*-1.42

1.44,1.38,(1.30),(5.28),1.43

Wow that was pretty good. Except the 5.28 lol. You can tell I'm still somewhat of a noob. I can mess up sometimes.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 3, 2008)

3: (17.56), 19.43, 18.72, (22.93), 21.09=19.75 av
average.
4: (1:39.46), (DNF), 2:24.00, 1:57.46, 1:51.51= 2:04.39 av
CRAP CRAP CRAP CRAP CRAP!
2-4:2:48.38
3BLD:
3OH:


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 3, 2008)

*3x3x3:*
(17.75), 21.56, (23.75), 19.47, 22.59 = 21.21
_Crap._

*3x3x3 One-Handed:*
54.98, 58.12, 53.09, (60.72), (51.22) = 55.40
_Personal best average. _

*3x3x3 Match the Scramble:*
4:32.17, 4:22.55, 4:01.23, (4:40.36), (3:06.36) = 4:18.82
_Very first time trying this out. The first four solves were definitely sloppy. First I actually tried to solve CFOP for the first solve, but then I switched to using Old Pochmann's method (without BLD, of course), and I had no flaws on the last solve. _


----------



## Escher (Dec 3, 2008)

Rowan Kinneavy

2x2 - 6.19, (3.60), 6.12, 4.18, (8.55) = new PB = 5.50
some ridiculously nice solutions this week, even if my tps was rubbish.

3x3 - (21.62), 17.80, 17.52, 17.44, (16.70) = 17.59
Good. first solve was a bit rubbish, E-perm (!) on fourth.
3x3 OH - 
4x4 - 
2x2-4x4 relay - 

2x2 (SPD)BLD - DNF, 28.58 (very nice solution), DNF
two wrong PBLs doesnt help. but a great time does 

16.70
17.80	
17.52	
17.44	
21.62


----------



## whathelin (Dec 3, 2008)

Magic (Just do 5 solves)
1. 0.94
2. 0.91
3. 0.93
4. 0.93
5. 0.93


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 3, 2008)

3x3x3BLD:
4x4x4BLD: DNF(baad)
5x5x5BLD: DNF(8:33 5 pieces)


----------



## Koen (Dec 3, 2008)

*2×2×2:* 9.40 9.41 (8.15) 9.28 (12.25)
*Average:* 9.36
not bad

*3×3×3:* 39.59 (39.05) 49.09 (DNF) 55.93
*Average:* 48.20


*Clock:* 10.06 9.21 (10.63) 9.40 (8.06)
*Average:* 9.56
I think I'll start practicing again soon.


----------



## Garmon (Dec 3, 2008)

*2x2x2:*Average:7.1 PB
8.4
(9.62)
(5.8)
5.97
6.93
*3x3x3:*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 3, 2008)

3OH: 21.71 20.81 34.65 25.58 25.13 = 23.14 nice


----------



## Arxel (Dec 3, 2008)

*3x3x3*: 19.69; 16.34; 16.67; 19.19; 20.31.
Average: 18.44


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 3, 2008)

Simon Crawford

3x3: 15.27, 14.31, 14.61, (13.69), (16.08) = 14.73
Comment: Very good  I normally average ~15.5, so this is a nice average.

2x2: 04.44, 04.83, (04.36), 05.59, (05.94) = 4.95
Comment: Awesome  I normally average ~5.5.

4x4: 1:30.27 O, (1:24.78 P), 1:30.22 P, (1:33.73 OP), 1:28.52 OP = 1:29.67
Comment: Not too bad, although I did get quite unlucky with parity.


----------



## PeterV (Dec 3, 2008)

Peter V:

3x3x3: 38.06, 32.34, (30.10), 32.61, (1:3.58) = *34.34 avg.*
Comment: Could've been much better if I hadn't messed up my already slow E perm on the last solve (had to go back to OLL).

magic: 1.68, (1.76), 1.62, 1.63, (1.54) = *1.64 avg.*
Comment: Pretty good average, almost a PB!


----------



## Jgig1991 (Dec 4, 2008)

Jgig1991:
3x3:
(45.39), 42.67, (32.42), 42.44, 37.16 = 40.76

2x2:
(27.45), 26.19, 21.53, 20.98, (16.92) = 22.90

I got my first 2x2 yesterday, its fun to solve but i am really slow.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 4, 2008)

2x2: 8.31 8.09 (6.63) 7.81 (8.40) = 8.07
3x3: (19.17) 20.64 19.41 21.63 (21.91) = 20.56
4x4: (1:23.43) 1:33.64 (1:37.27) 1:24.33 1:27.41 = 1:28.46
5x5: 2:02.04 (1:58.59) 2:25.84 2:02.10 (DNF) = 2:09.99

Wow, I suck now.


----------



## Jacco (Dec 5, 2008)

*2x2:* (6.72), 6.40, 5.27, (3.33), 5.43 = 5.70
*3x3:* (15.78), 17.34, (22.86), 17.93, 17.78 = 17.68
*3x3OH:* (29.36), 31.53, 35.78, 35.65, (43.65) = 34.32

Nothing special


----------



## Rama (Dec 6, 2008)

*3x3x3:* 13.14 (12.81) 14.85 14.91 (16.91) = 14.30 average
Breaking in a new cube AND learning the rest of the oll's I still haven't learned...

*3x3x3 OH:* 19.47 (18.13) 20.48 (21.02) 20.09 = 20.01 average


----------



## Asheboy (Dec 6, 2008)

3x3:

Average: 45.62
Standard Deviation: 1.68
Best Time: 37.43
Worst Time: 49.16
Individual Times:
1.	(49.16)
2.	47.76
3.	45.44
4.	43.65
5.	(37.43) (PLL Skip?)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 7, 2008)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 11.90, 10.56, 11.02, 10.08, 11.40 = *10.99*
*3x3x3:* 32.11, 26.80, 31.53, 22.41, 24.77 = *27.70*
*4x4x4:* 1:38.52, 1:47.08, 1:59.34 (P), 1:40.15, 1:50.96 (P) = *1:46.06*
*5x5x5:* 2:45.16, 2:36.47, 2:39.19, 2:27.11, 2:42.58 = *2:39.41*
Comment: Yes!!!! Finally a sub-2:30 solve!
*6x6x6:* 6:07.04 (P), 6:34.14 (O), 5:52.44 (O), 6:27.86 (OP), 5:36.72 (OP) = *6:09.11*
*7x7x7:* 9:53.96, 8:51.18, 8:58.87, 9:09.16, 9:32.14 = *9:13.39*
Comment: I did 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 during a conversation. Clearly that does not do good things for your times.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 52.30, 28.88, DNF = *28.88*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:24.50, 2:47.46, DNF = *2:24.50*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:56.41 (4:01), DNF (10+, 4:35), 9:55.88 (5:03) = *9:55.88*
Comment: A couple of very close calls (timer almost ran out). The DNF was terrible – 4 corners, 4 centers, 9 edges messed up. It looks like I missed up a U2 setup undo.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 18:07.58 (8:55), DNF (16:28.90, 7:43), 21:03.60 (10:46) = *18:07.58*
Comment: Second one off by just 3 centrals. Too bad – it would have been a nice time! I take too long double-checking memo; on the last solve, I was sub-8 on the first memorization pass, but wound up 10:46 total.
*6x6x6 BLD:* DNF (41:53.27, 19:53), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by 3 obliques - apparently I cycled the wrong direction.
*7x7x7 BLD:* DNF (1:04:19.67, 29:45), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by 3 centrals and two outer wings. My first attempt ever with a sub-30 memorization time.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *2/3 = 1 point, 14:01.03* (8:01)
Comment: Third cube was off by 3 corners mispermuted.
*3x3x3 OH:* 51.93, 43.78, 56.58, 56.30, 1:04.30 = *54.94*
*3x3x3 WF:* 4:10.77, 2:31.50, 2:01.46, 2:20.63, 2:25.94 = *2:26.02*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 2:03.91, 1:55.72, 1:53.69, 2:49.11, 1:38.28 = *1:57.77*
*2-4 relay:* *2:38.44* (O)
*2-5 relay:* *5:41.70* (none)
*2-6 relay:* *11:47.47* (none, OP)
*2-7 relay:* *20:01.51* (OP, none)
Comment: Aww, so close to sub-20. It would have easily made it, but I froze for about 5 seconds on the 2x2x2 at the end.
*Magic:* 2.15, 4.05 (+2), 2.30, 2.19, 2.09 = *2.21*
*Master Magic:* 5.63, 5.00, 4.13, 4.68, 9.28 = *5.10*
*Snake:* Still don’t have one.
*Clock:* 21.81, 21.03, 24.68, 21.97, 18.11 = *21.60*
*MegaMinx:* 1:18:00.87 (36.30), 3:28.18, 3:35.61, 3:22.39, 3:08.30 = *3:28.73*
Comment: Obviously, the first one here was the highlight of my week!
*Pyraminx:* 26.68, 15.13, 33.90, 21.27, 22.91 = *23.62*
*Square-1:* 1:33.91 (P), 1:05.83, 1:03.59, 57.68 (P), 1:00.72 = *1:03.38*
Comment: The sub-1 parity solve was great!
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *45 moves*
B D R’ D’ R2 B’ D L D R2 U R’ U’ R U2 F U B U’ F’ U B’ F’ U2 F2 U F’ R U’ R’ L’ B’ U’ B U L U’ L’ B L F’ L’ B’ L F
x cross: B D R’ D’ R2 B’ D L D R2
2nd pair: U R’ U’ R
3rd pair: U’ . F’ U2 F2 U F’
4th pair: R U’ R’
all but 4 corners: L’ B’ U’ B U L U’
solve 1 corner: L’ B L F’ L’ B’ L F
insert at .: U’ F U B U’ F’ U B’
U’ U’ become U2 before .
Comment: Absolutely awful! I just couldn’t find a thing. My worst fewest moves solve in months.
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *96 moves*
F' Rw2 B Lw' L R U' Fw' U2 Fw U Fw' L Fw D' Rw F' Lw' B' Lw' B' Lw2 U2 Lw' B Uw B2 L U' L' F U2 F' Uw' R Bw2 U' F2 U Bw F' U F U' Bw' Rw2 U2 Bw2 B2 U2 Rw2 D' B2 D Bw2 L Fw2 R B' R' Fw2 D' L2 F' B D' R2 D R' B R B R2 B' R' B R B' U' R D2 R' U R D' L' F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2 R D' R'
centers + 3 edges: F' Rw2 B Lw'
L R U' Fw' U2 Fw
U Fw' L Fw
D' Rw F' Lw'
B' Lw' B' Lw2 U2 Lw'
B Uw B2 L U' L' F U2 F' Uw'
edges: R Bw2 U' F2 U Bw F' U F U'
PLL parity: Bw' Rw2 U2 Bw2 B2 U2 Rw2
finish edges: D' B2 D Bw2
L Fw2 R B' R' Fw2
2x cross: D' L2 F' B D' R2 D R' B
3rd pair: R B R2 B' R' B R B'
4th pair, all but corners: R . D . R D' R'
insert at first .: R' U' R D2 R' U R D2
insert at second .: L' F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2
Before first ., R R' cancel; after first ., D2 D become D'.


----------



## Jude (Dec 7, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 5.28, DNF, 4.28, 6.20, 7.14 = *5.95* --> _ Bad, would've been ok if it wasn't for the DNF (did wrong PBL) _

*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 25.61 = *25.61* --> _ Last one was so easy.. _

*3x3x3:*19.30, 25.61, 26.22, 20.17, 22.39 = *22.72* --> _ Bad  2nd and 3rd were pops, the last was just slow. 1st and 4th were OK. _

*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (2:20.38), 3:41.36. DNF (3:28.58) = * 3:41.36 * --> _ Wow, first was crazy fast but I slipped up on execution, other 2 were pretty slow. The last was off by 2 flipped edges. (P.S. Did this at the start of the week when I was like a minute slower... if I only I'd waited they'd be much better )_

*3x3x3 Multi BLD: 3/3 (25:56.83 (15:56)) = 3 points* --> _ Awesome  Even if it was verrrry slow _

*3x3x3 OH:* 24.30, 30.11, 26.00, 29,39, 25.92 = *27.10* --> _ Good, but 2nd and 4th solve spoiled it.. 1st solve would've been awesome but got my least favourite OLL and a G perm.. _

*4x4x4:* 1:40.06 (OP), 1:42.24 (OP), 1:52.06 (OP), 1:46.61 (OP), 1:46.80 (OP) = *1:45.21* --> _ Bad, but to be fair.. What are the odds of ALL 5 HAVING DOUBLE PARITY?! Bah! The 3rd one should've been good, it had a sub minute reduction but an AWFUL 3x3x3 part_

*4x4x4 BLD:* coming

*2x2x2 - 4x4x4 Relay: 2:10.77 * --> _I think this is a PB for me, but it's not very good. For some reason I always do really badly on the 4x4x4 part. I should be able to get sub 2.. _

*Square-1: * 1:49.25, 1:21.70, 1:25.64, 1:35.14, 1:12.73 = *1:27.50* --> _Getting better with every solve. 1st and 4th had parity, but as you can see it doesn't make as much difference as it used to (can do parity alg in like 20-30 seconds now! )_

*FMC:* coming


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 7, 2008)

After seeing Mike's horrible solution and no one else posted a good FMC, I had to try the scramble.
It's not that difficult. My 2nd linear attempt was 42 moves.

Finally, I found this 30 moves that leaves only 3 corners to be inserted.
LD2FU2R'U)LD2L'B'L'B')DL2D'LD'L2D2LDLD'LDFL'F'D')L'
Slightly worse than my average, but not extremely horrible. Found in about 15 minutes. I'll come back to this later.


----------



## Erik (Dec 7, 2008)

OH: 22.47, 19,39, (27.14), 19.88, (18.30) => 20.58 umm WTF? It's raining sub 20's today, 15 min ago I did a new PB of 16.64 non-lucky!


----------



## Mirek (Dec 8, 2008)

*FMC*

I DNFed at 1-hour attempt. It was really hard to find any good start. 
In about 100 minutes, I had the following.
R' U F2 *R L2 B' F2 L' F U B2 L2 [L2 may be a pre-move] F B R' F R F B' +twist 2 corners; insert at * (F2 U' L B2 L' U)2 =>
R' L B2 L' U F2 U' L B2 L' U R L2 B' F2 L' F U B2 L2 F B R' F R F B' L2 (28)

This is a good example for those who want to learn how to insert a sequence. In this case, you care only about location of the two corners, which is easier than if you face a cycle of corners.


----------



## Dene (Dec 9, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 10.46 DNF 8.27 10.86 12.46 => 11.26

*3x3x3:* 19.53 20.02 19.16 19.18 15.69 => 19.29

*3x3x3_OH:* 37.31 45.56 33.11 36.86 34.47 => 36.21

*3x3x3_feet:* 1:58.96 1:46.58 1:47.34 1:42.40 1:42.22 => 1:45.38

*5x5x5:* 1:59.83 1:45.53 2:11.28 2:02.40 2:12.36 => 2:04.50

*6x6x6:* 4:23.13 4:28.52 3:49.38 3:51.81 4:17.59 => 4:10.84
Wow, this mod worked great! I almost had a 30s 3x3x3 in one of them! The bad times were because of bad light and having a week off 6x6x6. NO POPS! 

*7x7x7:* 5:25.97 5:53.65 5:59.11 5:55.18 6:06.56 => 5:55.98
Around 3 minutes for centers every time. I really need to cut off 30s. The first solve had super edges.

*megaminx:* 4:19.71 5:49.59 6:11.66 4:13.55 4:41.96 => 4:57.09
The best one had one of the worst starts (2 minutes for the "star" and "F2L")


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 9, 2008)

4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. 11:28.38
2. DNS
3. DNS


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 10, 2008)

*6x6:* 10:08.32, 9:48.11, 8:04.67, 7:45.85, 7:02.31
*avg:* 8:32.88
*comment:* pretty clear that I am new to 6x6...


----------



## tsaoenator (Dec 10, 2008)

Andy Tsao
5x5x5: (2:05.50), 1:57.70, 2:04.99, (1:51.47), 1:54.09 = 1:58.93 improving slowly...


----------



## coolmission (Dec 10, 2008)

*3x3x3*

(38.80)
50.91
47.88
45.65
(57.63)

Average: 48.15


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 5x5x5BLD: DNF(8:33 5 pieces)


I just saw this. Oh, wow!

Oh, and nice job, Lucas! It's been a while since I've seen you try big cubes BLD.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 10, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> *5x5x5:* 2:45.16, 2:36.47, 2:39.19, 2:27.11, 2:42.58 = *2:39.41*
> Comment: Yes!!!! Finally a sub-2:30 solve!



Woohoo, go Mike! You'll be sub-2 in no time!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > *5x5x5:* 2:45.16, 2:36.47, 2:39.19, 2:27.11, 2:42.58 = *2:39.41*
> ...



Yeah right. But it is nice that sub-2 actually looks possible someday now. This solve actually had a pretty bad 3x3x3 phase. It's been slow, but I am slowly getting better. To think this would have been a pretty good result at my first competition (the 2007 US Open). How things have changed in a year and a half.


----------



## guusrs (Dec 10, 2008)

FMC: DNF
Found nothing for 30 moves or less (or even close!)
This seemed to be a hard scramble.
Congrats Mirek


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 10, 2008)

Pete Harpham

*3x3x3*

36.33, 40.55 (35.44)(pop) (46.11) 38.33 = 38.40

comment - funny that the fastest was a pop. I also put the piece in the wrong way too. 

*4x4x4*

3:18.98, (3:10.16), 3:18.84, (DNF), 3:35.39 = 3:24.40

comment - normally getting sub-3 so this is bad. didn't see parity on DNF. 

*3x3x3 BLD*

7:52.50, DNF (6:50.19), 6:42.88

comment - solve 1 was a PB by 2 seconds. I was gutted on the DNF (3 corners) and then smashed my PB on the third, yay.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 10, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > 5x5x5BLD: DNF(8:33 5 pieces)
> ...



I had 7:53 with 3 wings off in some earlier contest (well, I'm pretty sure I posted my result ). I only get sub-10 times now (except in the competition), but they are still mainly DNFs. I've had 3 sub10s now. I'll get better, I should really do more solves and get V-cubes.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 10, 2008)

*FMC:* DNF

I've DNFed three solves in a row. I might as well quit FMC.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> I had 7:53 with 3 wings off in some earlier contest (well, I'm pretty sure I posted my result ). I only get sub-10 times now (except in the competition), but they are still mainly DNFs. I've had 3 sub10s now. I'll get better, I should really do more solves and get V-cubes.



Just frightening. So now we can really look at the possibility of 4x4x4 BLD AND 5x5x5 BLD being limited by stackmat solves only.  I hope I can eventually get there, but it seems so impossible!

Awesome job, Ville. I completely agree with you - you should do more solves and get V-cubes.


----------



## TMOY (Dec 10, 2008)

FMC: New PB for me, 40 moves 

L2 d' L d' L' d' F2 U' R2 B2 (10) corners
z U L E2 L' (5) 1st pair of edges
y L S2 E' L' S2 (8) 2nd pair of edges
U L' E2 L (5) 3rd pair of edges
U' D' L' E' L (6) 4th pair of edges
y' L2 E' L2 E2 (6) middle layer


----------



## Mirek (Dec 11, 2008)

I know that feeling. Don't get frustrated! Some scrambles are just too hard for our methods. We should take it as a challenge and come up with new tricks for these hard cases.
You're strong in FMC, we all do DNF more often than you think. I just may not always talk about it. 






MistArts said:


> *FMC:* DNF
> 
> I've DNFed three solves in a row. I might as well quit FMC.


----------



## guusrs (Dec 11, 2008)

Mirek said:


> I know that feeling. Don't get frustrated! Some scrambles are just too hard for our methods. We should take it as a challenge and come up with new tricks for these hard cases.
> You're strong in FMC, we all do DNF more often than you think. I just may not always talk about it.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah,

Com'on Misarts! We need you for though a competition.
I also DNF a lot lately
Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 19, 2008)

And more

2x2x2: 5.71 6.41 5.58 8.36 7.53 = 6.55
3x3x3: 25.91 19.28 20.22 25.46 21.31 = 22.33
4x4x4: 1:31.58 1:45.81 1:30.65 1:30.59 1:30.15 = 1:30.94
5x5x5: 2:23.27 2:06.28 2:17.11 2:23.06 2:17.28 = 2:19.15
6x6x6: 4:47.34 5:06.21 DNF 4:49.47 5:06.88 = 5:00.85
7x7x7: 6:49.31 7:20.27 7:17.58 6:40.41 7:11.05 = 7:05.98
2x2x2_bf: 1:23.53 1:32.75 53.43 = 53.43
3x3x3_bf: DNF 4:29.22 5:08.80 = 4:29.22
3x3x3_oh: 30.77 49.63 44.09 47.55 47.00 = 46.21
3x3x3_match: 1:16.86 1:21.93 1:22.78 1:17.22 1:39.77 = 1:20.64
234-Relay: 2:21.08
2345-Relay: 4:14.89
23456-Relay: 9:17.31
234567-Relay: 17:02.60
Magic: 2.00 1.90 2.31 1.72 2.11 = 2.00
Master Magic: 5.41 4.53 5.47 4.78 4.41 = 4.91
Clock: 41.77 21.61 DNF 22.80 17.72 = 28.73
MegaMinx: 2:56.88 3:38.83 3:26.94 3:14.34 3:29.36 = 3:23.55
PyraMinx: 10.03 19.50 11.75 13.69 20.22 = 14.98
Square-1: 1:10.81 52.66 1:19.77 49.59 46.52 = 57.69


----------



## vloc15 (Dec 25, 2008)

3x3

1:	00:28.16 (bad)
2:	00:27.77 (bad)
3:	00:35.59 (very bad)
4:	00:26.04
5:	00:24.10

ave: 00:28.33


----------

